# Husqvarna 65 L L65 65 differences



## mweba (Nov 25, 2011)

Just finished a clean up on this new to me 65 L and I noticed a couple differences from the others I've worked on. This model has a chain brake,the first one I've come across. Also, the muffler has a different muffler support mounts than I have seen. I know some were made in Sweden and some in Yugoslavia but what is the story on the design changes? Some labeled 65,L65(seems to be the most common) and this 65 L.




Husqvarna 65 L by mweba1, on Flickr




Husqvarna 65 L by mweba1, on Flickr




Husqvarna 65 L by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice saw Mitch. I had one for a short time, traded it to an uncle, and look's like I may get it back. Not sure of the changes in em, or differences, but my friend's at the saw shop say it is one of the best saw's husky built.


----------



## mweba (Nov 25, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice saw Mitch. I had one for a short time, traded it to an uncle, and look's like I may get it back. Not sure of the changes in em, or differences, but my friend's at the saw shop say it is one of the best saw's husky built.



They are built like a tank and very simple. Looks like a very dependable design. I have come a cross many of these but never in "keepable" condition til now.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 25, 2011)

Good question Mitch, and I dont know all those answers. 

I have quite a few 65 and 77 IPLs and the L verisons are on the older IPLS. Dose this mean the 65L is older then the 65? 

I actually have both a 65L and a 77L and think there good ole saws. My 65 is keepable now because I totally rebuilt the whole dang thing but its a good runner!


----------



## mweba (Nov 25, 2011)

I just finished reading your thread, Mark. Great build on an interesting saw. Just now getting the whole search function thing sorted, may find more info yet.

Call this an assumption, cause well, that's what it is but wouldn't the non chain brake models show first? Maybe there was just model design differences between manufacturing plants. 

The muffler on this model appears to mount just like your 77, unlike any other 65 variant I've come across.


P.S If its not to much trouble, could I get the IPL's for this line up?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 25, 2011)

mweba said:


> I just finished reading your thread, Mark. Great build on an interesting saw. Just now getting the whole search function thing sorted, may find more info yet.
> 
> Call this an assumption, cause well, that's what it is but wouldn't the non chain brake models show first? Maybe there was just model design differences between manufacturing plants.
> 
> ...



The old Husky IPLS are a PITA and hard to figure out. Most of the plain 65's showed the chain brake on the IPLs and there were some IPLS showing 3 different mufflers on the same one..  Maybe differences were because of what market they were intended for? 

For example, the US didnt mandate chainbrakes as soon as Europe and Canada did.


----------



## Brendann (Nov 25, 2011)

this is the ipl I use for my Tomos 65L saw.
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/husqvarna65-1984-04.PDF


----------



## mweba (Nov 25, 2011)

Mark, the 81 IPL has everything correct to my saw with the exception of the intake "partition". The 84 has the correct intake but different muffler.


----------



## mweba (Nov 25, 2011)

Brendann said:


> this is the ipl I use for my Tomos 65L saw.
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/husqvarna65-1984-04.PDF



Thanks, that IPL shows both mufflers and the correct intake "wall"


Edit....The last one down loaded. I see you shot me that one as well, Mark


----------



## zeepleflux (May 8, 2013)

*Help me mitch*

Hi Mitch, I have just bought one of these husqvarna 65L chainsaws at a car boot sale, I have never owned a chainsaw before, so dont know anything about it.

what fuel?
what oil?
how do you start it?

I have searched the internet for hours looking for an instruction manual for the husqvarna tomos 65L and found nothing

can you help a complete beginner?


----------



## SawTroll (May 8, 2013)

The oldest one is the A65, which came out in 1968. I believe the production of the L65 was moved to Yugoslavia in 1974, but I don't know anything about the L65 vs. 65L issue....


----------



## struggle (May 8, 2013)

I have two that Ithink are L65 models. I don't think ether one has a brake on them. got them from the original owner. I have yet to run them though. 

They remind me of Gary on sponge bob for some reason:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Don Ens (Feb 21, 2015)

Anybody know if the 65 has reeds? Got a 65 and cannot get the hi speed to set. It idles not bad, but when rev it up, bogs after about 5 seconds. Nothing I do to set corrects the problem. Seems like it you pull the trigger repeatedly, it will catch and go for awhile, then bog again. Also, should the vent tube next to the carb, show signs of fuel when running? I rebuilt the carb with kit and clean it good.


----------



## Don Ens (Feb 21, 2015)

Pretty sure it must be fuel related.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 21, 2015)

The 65 is not a reed valve saw. 

Without being there its hard to diagnose. If your sure the carb was rebuilt right, don't rule out ign problems. Did you check the points? Try another plug? Did you check the fuel filter and pickup line?


----------



## Don Ens (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll probably tear down again to check ignition. The switch is suspect too, as when running the switch doesn't work all the time. I replaced the ignition with solid state module including spark plug in 2014, but will check operation of module to rule out ignition. Also, will re-check carb, in case the screen is partially blocked. At least that way, I can rule these problems out. The fuel line was replaced and new filter installed, when I did the carb rebuild. Don't like the engines with the inside coils!
The fact that it will idle no bad, has me stumped. Does it have reeds?


----------



## Don Ens (Feb 23, 2015)

Carb looks fine, based on reviewing all components again. No reeds on the saw. The spark looks weak after testing. May replace module and the kill toggle switch. Seems erratic upon testing continuity. Anyone know how to set stator plate timing? Originally when the module replaced the point/condensor, the stator was not removed. With the module don't know if the stator needs queeking.


----------



## hillman2 (Mar 29, 2015)

Don Ens said:


> Anybody know if the 65 has reeds? Got a 65 and cannot get the hi speed to set. It idles not bad, but when rev it up, bogs after about 5 seconds. Nothing I do to set corrects the problem. Seems like it you pull the trigger repeatedly, it will catch and go for awhile, then bog again. Also, should the vent tube next to the carb, show signs of fuel when running? I rebuilt the carb with kit and clean it good.


hi i had same problem and found hairline cracks in plastic manifold between carb and cylinder, replaced it and runs like a dream,


----------



## Kelly Jackson (Feb 5, 2022)

Modifiedmark said:


> Good question Mitch, and I dont know all those answers.
> 
> I have quite a few 65 and 77 IPLs and the L verisons are on the older IPLS. Dose this mean the 65L is older then the 65?
> 
> I actually have both a 65L and a 77L and think there good ole saws. My 65 is keepable now because I totally rebuilt the whole dang thing but its a good runner!


Wouldn,t have any of the 65L Saws or Parts let by any chance would you?

Kelly Jackson


----------



## Kelly Jackson (Feb 5, 2022)

zeepleflux said:


> *Help me mitch*
> 
> Hi Mitch, I have just bought one of these husqvarna 65L chainsaws at a car boot sale, I have never owned a chainsaw before, so dont know anything about it.
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you still have this Saw and if you would sell it

Kelly Jackson


----------



## Tomos770 (Feb 5, 2022)

Don Ens said:


> Anybody know if the 65 has reeds? Got a 65 and cannot get the hi speed to set. It idles not bad, but when rev it up, bogs after about 5 seconds. Nothing I do to set corrects the problem. Seems like it you pull the trigger repeatedly, it will catch and go for awhile, then bog again. Also, should the vent tube next to the carb, show signs of fuel when running? I rebuilt the carb with kit and clean it good.


Got the same problem on my Tomos770 (Husquarna 77)...busted crank seals!


----------

